# i need some good rollers



## Max&Ballos (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone wanna sell me some rollers?? i live in Los Angeles CA, and fly homing pigeons in the LARPC, im a college student so i need a decent price. i need about 8 or 10 birds banded. plz contact me at [email protected]

willing to receive them shipped!!


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

[hello i am jake my friend sells rolers for 10.00 each and less. if you are intrested in any lease contact me at 1347-529-5553. i will ship them to you.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

theres a lot of roller mens in la.

go to the nbrconline.com

theres a classified in there, check there often to see if theres someone in la.

hope this helps


----------

